# Mods: Thread scheduled for demolition



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

Seems like all of these games have crazy characters and or excessive amounts of extras allowed in. Is anyone running an adventure using ONLY the 3 core books and nothing strange? I would start one myself but I have no idea how these things work out...


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 13, 2002)

*I was wondering myself*

Of course I was thinking about maybe starting up a Deadlands d20 so that might be even weirder 

Not sure how to get them started and what you got to do to keep it going. I am playing Sen Udo-Mal over in the Star Wars one and that is cool and all, but I wish there was something other the just fantasy out here. I love fantasy but that is what I mostly play and run here in Seattle... anyway I would suggest you maybe do a casting call and name it something like "D&D Fantasy Game using the 3 Core Books only" that could be kind of cool...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: A normal game*



			
				turtle said:
			
		

> *Seems like all of these games have crazy characters and or excessive amounts of extras allowed in. Is anyone running an adventure using ONLY the 3 core books and nothing strange? I would start one myself but I have no idea how these things work out... *




You know, I was just thinking the same thing. 

I'd be interested in getting into another game, but i havn't seen any openings for a good 'ole time honored Dungeons and Dragons game.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 13, 2002)

I'd like to see someone run the Adventure Line.

Like Sunless Citadel -> Bastion of Broken Souls


----------



## Takota (Mar 13, 2002)

Yeah, a normal game does sound fun. I'm not that interested in all that firearms/psionic/starwars sorta games. I'm interested in giving the WoTC Adventure line a try though.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 13, 2002)

Well... we have an interest. Now we need a DM. I'd do it myself, but i'm afraid most of my posting is done at work, so i'm rather limited. With the SRD though, it's easy to be a dedicated player.  

Any DMs out there...


----------



## Takota (Mar 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Hmmm...

So someone needs to step up and run a 3E Core Rules only (PH, MM, DMG) game with no ups or extras?  Starting at first level?  Maybe in a homebrewed world that's been around since the seventies?  Perhaps veering away from the MM when it comes to adding some interesting monsters?

Perhaps it is time I started a message board game again, eh? 

*edit*

I'd add a few restrictions though...

No Evil or Chaotic characters.

28 point buy creation process.

You'd be starting in a smallish town in a Primarily human-centric kingdom with some Gnomes, Dwarves, Half-Elves as possible alternate character races, so no full Elves, Halflings or Half-Orcs.

I'd like to have four players with one of each of the main classes represented but no Monks or Barbarians, please, as they just wouldn't fit what I'm thinking for this time around.  We'd need one Cleric (or Druid), one Wizard (or Sorcerer), one Fighter (or Paladin or Ranger), and one Rogue (or Bard).  I'd advise having most of them the main class since the alternate classes can be limiting in smaller groups, but it is up to you.  You could always pick something else if you get kil... Nevermind... 

*end edit (for now...  ) *


----------



## turtle (Mar 14, 2002)

I'll happily play wizard, thief, cleric or fighter...

When the other three people give their preferences I'll take the leftover...

If wizard then NG gnome or LN human

If rogue then N human or NG gnome

if cleric then LN or LG human or dwarf

if fighter then LN human


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 14, 2002)

I would like to join if it doesn't become too demanding. No problem with classes races or alignment, i'd take what's left.
May I? Pleeeeeease!


----------



## GWolf (Mar 14, 2002)

I'd love to play! 
A Human Ranger Sounds good but if you rather I'll play a fighter, depends on if you are using  MotW, (not sure) if not I could play a fighter. Like I said.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 14, 2002)

> So someone needs to step up and run a 3E Core Rules only (PH, MM, DMG) game with no ups or extras? Starting at first level? Maybe in a homebrewed world that's been around since the seventies? Perhaps veering away from the MM when it comes to adding some interesting monsters?




Very interesting, Mark. I'd really like to know more about the world. How many players will you need?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

No elves huh? darn, ok 

I got dibs on the human rogue! 

So can you tell us a little about the world Mark?
Starting money?

Just to clarify, I'm not against the use of supplements. I think the class books can be pretty helpful so long as they are approved by the DM.

I was just against the future/sci-fi/magitek/underwater...etc. type games.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *I'll happily play wizard, thief, cleric or fighter...
> 
> When the other three people give their preferences I'll take the leftover...
> 
> ...




Okie dokie.  Since you started the thread, and called out for the game, we'll count you in!  Let's see what other folks ask to play.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I would like to join if it doesn't become too demanding. No problem with classes races or alignment, i'd take what's left.
> May I? Pleeeeeease!  *




What would too demanding be?    I'm thinking about posting roughly once every day or two.  turtle already has dibs on "what's left" so you'd have to make a choice from what is there that hasn't been taken.   I think Human Rogue has been chosen. 



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very interesting, Mark. I'd really like to know more about the world. How many players will you need? *




Once I've got the four players, and they've chosen their characters, I'll take a little time to put together some background of what they know of the world.  I wouldn't call it "low-magic" because I'd like to stay within the D&D3E norms of progression so let's call it "magic-rare".  You won't find piles of things lying around but things exist and are available.  That's usually the type of thing people wish to know first without getting into specifics that would be determined by what character they are playing.  Feel free to ask more questions before joining.  Still interested? 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *I'd like to have four players... *




Gotta read my posts, my friend.  Gotta read my posts...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 14, 2002)

Is this the same world you started using over on the old frpworlds messageboard, Mark?

Sounds like fun.  If I didn't have so much on my plate already, I'd make a character for you...  Though I might anyway.  

It looks like you have a fighter...
And someone who'll take what's left over...
And someone who wants to play, but doesn't know what...

Hrmmmm...

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *I'd love to play!
> A Human Ranger Sounds good but if you rather I'll play a fighter, depends on if you are using  MotW, (not sure) if not I could play a fighter. Like I said. *






			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *3E Core Rules only (PH, MM, DMG) game with no ups or extras?
> 
> I'd advise having most of them the main class since the alternate classes can be limiting in smaller groups, but it is up to you.*




Gotta read my posts, buddy.   No MotW being used here.  In truth, it hasn't come in the mail just yet, and I'd need some time to read through it anyway, so I'm not using any of the classs books.  Wouldn't seem right to use the class books without using all of them, IMO.  Anyhoo, turtle wanted a "normal" game, so that's more or less what we're going to strive for. 

Regarding what folks choose to play, it doesn't depend on what I'd rather you do, just on what you want but I've given you _fair warning..._ 

Shall I count you in as a Human Ranger or a Human Fighter?  Up to you, dude!


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *No elves huh? darn, ok
> 
> I got dibs on the human rogue!
> 
> ...




We've got our Rogue!  (...could be a half-elf, if you like, but as I said..."human-centric kingdom" ...so playing a non-human might have it's racial modifier advantages but socially you'd be in a minority group.  Up to you, though.) 

Starting wealth will be max at first level per your class.

I hear ya on the supplements, but as I more recently posted (since your post) we're sticking with the Core books.  I won't be using them in a game until I've had the chance to review all five class books and determine what might fit a game started at that time.  I'm also a stickler about staying with the rules I used when a game is started so I won't be adding those into this one later in the game. Sorry. 

As far as the other types of games, I've nothing against those either, though I don't run those types of games regularly.  There is water in my setting, though, so if the characters go "under water" that's where the game will go...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 14, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *We've got our Rogue!*




Oops, must have missed that...

Well, unless someone else _*REALLY*_ wants to play, I'll put in a request for the cleric.  I never get to play clerics.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Is this the same world you started using over on the old frpworlds messageboard, Mark?
> 
> Sounds like fun.  If I didn't have so much on my plate already, I'd make a character for you...  Though I might anyway.
> 
> ...




Howdy Jack!   Same setting, yup.

Looks like we might be full now.  Hang on a minute, though, since I don't have full confirmation.

turtle is in as the fourth player with whichever character type doesn't get chosen by the other three.

Lichtenhart might be playing, but he asked about the type of game and we'll have to give him a chance to accept or decline based on the info I added for him.

GWolf has the "Fighter-type", I believe.

Ashrem Bayle has the Rogue (race not yet _definitely_ determined).

Shall I keep you on the list as first alternate if once of these fine people turns down the spot or drops out of the game due to unforeseen conflicts cropping up?


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oops, must have missed that...
> 
> Well, unless someone else REALLY wants to play, I'll put in a request for the cleric.  I never get to play clerics. *




I'll count you in as the cleric if Lichtenhart turns down the chance to play, which would make turtle our "Wizard-type".  If Lichtenhart is planning to play, he's got the choice between the two types of spell casters at this point.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 14, 2002)

Not that I think it'll be a problem, but...  Are you going to have any restrictions on alignment, deities, etc?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 14, 2002)

Jack, will you forgive me? 


Mark, everything it's OK for me. If turtle doesn't mind I'll go with the cleric type. I'll wait for some info about gods and domains available. 

"Magic rare" is good, but can you briefly describe your setting?
I meant something like "big struggle between good and evil" or " massive warfare against legions of orcs" or "deadly political intrigues" or again "brave explorers of unknown lands". So I can start thinking about the character. 



> Gotta read my posts, my friend. Gotta read my posts...



Sorry, I missed it


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *Not that I think it'll be a problem, but...  Are you going to have any restrictions on alignment, deities, etc? *




Tch, tch, tch... 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *...I'd add a few restrictions though...
> 
> No Evil or Chaotic characters.*




I do have my own pantheon of Deities but choosing one from the PH, and then me giving the closest approximation from my own setting, will be the best way to go, I think.  Same thing for background, really.  Once we have four players chosen, we'll work out the stats, then based on those I'll put together a cursory background for each (family, place of birth, general knowledge of that area, etc.).  Once the players have seen those, they can then develop the initial personalities.  When I've seen those, we'll tweak the background a bit more to give more detail and depth of initial knowlegde of the setting based on those characters and their personalities.  We'll hash those out a little more based on the player input and then we'll get it started. Sound good?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

One question:

A common house rule I've seen (and use) is having the Dodge feat give a flat +1 Dodge bonus to AC since picking a new opponent for it each turn is very easy to forget about and, at least in my opinion, a bit weak.

Are you using that rule, or sticking to having to select a new opponent each round.

It is a bit confusing in normal play, and I think it would be worse online. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 14, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sound good?  *




Fine to me, boss.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Jack, will you forgive me?
> 
> 
> Mark, everything it's OK for me. If turtle doesn't mind I'll go with the cleric type. I'll wait for some info about gods and domains available.
> ...




Jack- Sorry, Jack, looks like we have our Cleric.  Can I keep you on the short list as possible replacements should someone have to drop out due to personal conflict or their RL situation?

Lichtenhart- I just added some info on the deity situation and the character creation process.  (We posted at the same time.  )

Regarding the setting, I'm a big believer in runing a campaign as player driven.  I'll lay out as many possibilities as I can when we get started, allow you all to "snoop" around and feret out your own adventures based on your characters and player interests, and there'll be plenty of choices.  I won't be running it as a modular campaign, though once you've gotten into situation they may appear that way.  Often, I've found, that looking back on a game in retrospect it seems like the players were running through modules but that is due to their choices, not because they had limited choices.  There are a multitude of over-arcing storires that might become the major focus but that will always depend on what the characters do in the continuing circumstances.  Hope that helps. 




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Sorry, I missed it  *




No biggie.  I'm just bustin your balls a little bit.   Ultimately, though, if you end up missing something in a post during the game it is my perogative whether to repeat the info, point it up again as important, or simply let you miss it all together. 

Of course, players can always read old posts and "suddenly remember" something or "put two and two together" but the clock keeps ticking within the game so you may no longer be in a position to act on, or do something about, that retroactively-realized knowledge...


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fine to me, boss.  *




Please, call me "Mark" 

Do you prefer Lichtenhart?   I'll likely be oscillating between calling you fellows by either your screenname or character name depending upon the context.  In story, by the character name, and OOC comments by your screenname.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *One question:
> 
> A common house rule I've seen (and use) is having the Dodge feat give a flat +1 Dodge bonus to AC since picking a new opponent for it each turn is very easy to forget about and, at least in my opinion, a bit weak.
> 
> ...




I'm not a house rule guy, in that I might have some retrictions like the ones mentioned above but I don't change the rules that exist.  So, Dodge works "by the book" as do other things. 

As to forgetting... 

In message board games you have more than enough time (usually a day or two) to remember things about your character that you'd like to bring to bear.  As with all things, if you forget it is considered that so has your character.  It might happen with NPCs that you are fighting, as well, so there's the upside (if there is one).


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

Cool on the Dodge thing.   


I just noticed... Mark is a member of B.A.D.D......


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Cool on the Dodge thing.
> 
> 
> I just noticed... Mark is a member of B.A.D.D...... *




Got the question, but I did miss answering it in order, though.  Sorry. 

B.A.D.D. won't be a factor for quite some time, I'm guessing.  That is unless you decide to seek out Dragons at low levels and enjoy creating new characters!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> B.A.D.D. won't be a factor for quite some time, I'm guessing.  That is unless you decide to seek out Dragons at low levels and enjoy creating new characters!  *




  um...no.

Quick question: How much starting gold does a rogue have? I'm at work and I don't think its in the SRD.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> um...no.
> 
> Quick question: How much starting gold does a rogue have? I'm at work and I don't think its in the SRD. *




...then shouldn't you be _working_... 

200 gp is starting max for a Rogue character, Ash.  I've no problem with Master work items, and this might be important for you, as the Rogue, since Masterwork Thieves Tools are only 100 gp.  Other masterwork items are likely out of reach for other characters (except, perhaps, for various tools including Holy Symbols) but feel free to pool wealth as you see fit and we'll work out the relationships that are apparent from that in the character background segment of the character creation process (when we reach that point).


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Although it is sometimes considered "bad form" to quote yourself, I'm go to break with that convention now to help boil down what amounts to the information the players will need that has so far been disseminated in this thread.  In fact, I'm going to quote myself so extensively and patch it together without concern for the order in which I originally posted that I think all question of "form" will be driven completely out of the window! 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *...3E Core Rules only (PH, MM, DMG) game with no ups or extras...
> 
> I'm not using any of the classs books. Wouldn't seem right to use the class books without using all of them, IMO. Anyhoo, turtle wanted a "normal" game, so that's more or less what we're going to strive for...
> 
> ...




Hope that helps everyone out a bit (because I know it helped me!) 

So, the immediate questions on the table are...

turtle- Human?  Wizard or Sorcerer? 

Lichtenhart- Human? (Cleric)

GWolf- Human?  Fighter or Ranger? 

Ash- Human? (Rogue)

As you answer these, feel free to follow the above guidelines to create the stats, skills, feats and equipment for your characters.  Feel free to ask one another for a "loan", if you like.  As stated, that sort of thing can be part of the background of your two (or more) characters.   Once we've gone this far, I'll work up the preliminary background and we'll move along further.  

Post them here in this thread.  I'm not a big fan of Email for message board games, since if we're messing around with Email, we're not playing a message board game, really, are we?   We'll edit and update them as need be and as we move through the creation process.  We can then use this thread for reference.

Once we start to play...

Although the alignment restrictions preclude much in the way of "character secrets" it is a good time for me to note that there won't be any of those anyway.  Everything will be available for other players (or whoever) to read but I do expect people to limit their actions to actual character knowledge.  If your character has no real knowledge of something, please don't take actions or make plans based on anything of that nature.  Please, also, don't Meta-game in such a way as to give your character an advantage with player knowledge, I.E. don't just happen to be where the next best place is for your character based on player knowledge.  It would kinda spoil the fun to be omniscient when you're not. 

Try to post in character with only a brief OOC (Out of Character) addendum to your post that should come toward the end of the post.  Try to not use anachronistic language in the IC (In Character) portion of your post, though, of course, feel free to do so in the OOC portion if that's just the easiest way to get your point across or describe what it is you are trying to accomplish.

We'll figure the norm is to be posting without too much recognition of time constraints.  To this end feel free to post as much in the way of action or narative about your character as you like.  If posts by your co-players contradict anything you have planned, I'll make mention of it and allow you to cease your current intentions...but only if your character would have that sort of knowledge.  

For instance, if a player states his character is going to start drinking three potions, but another character says they are going to try and warn them that the three potions are poison, I'll determine the time progression and post the outcome, I.E. player one drinks one potion and is stopped before getting to the others because player two is able to get there and physically stop player one before continuing.  Remember, sharing knowledge with your fellow players, or expressing your action as a verbal utterance can mean the difference between stopping another from detrimental action.  Shouting "Don't drink those potions!", in this case, would allow player two from stopping player one prior to drinking the first potion while posting, "I stop (player one) from drinking the potions" would mean you are physically going to them and grabbing their arm and possibly not stopping them until it is too late.  Be wary of how you phrase your posts.

When we wind up in a combat situation (and if it isn't obvious I'll mention that we have changed posting-time-consideration-modes, I.E. "Now in combat..."  ), feel free to elaborate on your intentions as much as you like.  If circumstances change, and thus your actions might need changing, I'll post that I require further intentions or that I require a confirmation that your intentions haven't changed.  I.E. player one decides to wade into combat against a host of thousands.  He keeps on fighting as long as he does not post otherwise.  Even if his comrades have decided to run away, and if they haven't mentioned this strategy to him, and if he misses any spot checks I roll "behind the scenes", then he's simply on his own.  Again, the communication between the players and posting in such a way that it is clear what you are doing, is vital to your potential survival.

Be sure to only post intentions and not outcomes from those intentions.  You're welcome to post that if action "A" is successful, you'll continue on with action "B", but please don't be surprised if a missed DC check lands you "in the soup."  Feel free to express any skills or feats you bring to a post in the OOC section, lest I miss the chance to add a modifier to a DC roll.  That'll help me run things a lot more smoothly. 

Well!  That was certainly long-winded but I hope that helps everyone to acclimate to message board games, or at least how I run one.  I'm trying not to leave too much to chance so as not to have something bite us in the arse later, so please forgive my verbosity. Believe me, I've been in games where something wasn't said in advance and it can only be problematic and disappointing. 

BTW, Jack- Can I still consider you as _in reserve_?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm a human rogue. Stats will be coming soon.

Thanks for stepping up to the plate Mark!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

Oh yea!

What about mundane equipment from other sources?

Garrotes? [From Song and Silence]

Bandoleers? [From Forgotten Realms Main Book]


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I'm a human rogue. Stats will be coming soon.
> 
> Thanks for stepping up to the plate Mark! *




Human Rogue!  Please post the stats, skills, feats and equipment as soon as you are able.  Until the game starts, you'll have some opportunities to change them so don't worry so much about getting it all perfect and such. 



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Oh yea!
> 
> What about mundane equipment from other sources?
> 
> ...




Oh No!  There's a slippery slope here that we need to curtail.  No class books means just that. Sorry but thems the rules and the rules they are.  No more questions about "Can we use (this or that) from (sources already determined to be off limits)..." 

*edit* ..and just to be clear, Core books only means PH, DMG, MM and does not include any FR books or supplements. *end edit*


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

Should we go ahead and start a thread in the Rogue's Gallary or just post stats here?


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 14, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *BTW, Jack- Can I still consider you as in reserve? *




Absolutely.  Drop me an email if you need me...  I'll be keeping an eye on the game.


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Should we go ahead and start a thread in the Rogue's Gallary or just post stats here? *




Let's keep them here until we flesh them out a bit and get ready to start the game.  Then we'll begin a thread there and keep them updated.  Great idea! 



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Absolutely.  Drop me an email if you need me...  I'll be keeping an eye on the game. *




Okie dokie!  Thanks, Jack!  Hopefully everyone will be able to keep playing for a long, long time but you know how it goes.  Sometimes things come up in everyday life that just takes a person away.  Maybe I'll have the odd cameo appearance you can run? 

*edit*

Heh heh. Won't turtle be surprised when the world turns to Hong Kong and he sees how much this has progressed...? 

*end edit*


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2002)

*Shade - The Rogue*

*Arim “Shade” Dupree* 

*1st level Human Rogue* - Thief,  Bounty Hunter, and Adventurer for Hire
*Neutral Good*
*Experience:* 0 / 1,000

*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR:*  14 (+2)
*DEX: *  16 (+3)
*CON: *  10 (+0)
*INT: *  14 (+2)
*WIS: *  10 (+0)
*CHA: *  10 (+0)

*SAVING THROWS*
*Fortitude: *  +0
*Reflex:*  +5
*Will:*  +0

*Hit Points:* 6
*Initiative:* +7
*Armor Class:* 15*  (Dexterity +3, Leather Armor +2, *Dodge Feat)

*ATTACKS*
Rapier   +2 Att, 1d6+2 Dmg
L. Crossbow    +3 Att, 1d8 Dmg
Dagger x 2   +2(+3) Att, 1d4+2 dmg

*FEATS*
Improved Initiative
Dodge

*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
Sneak Attack, +1d6
Find Traps

*SKILLS* – _Number of ranks are in parenthesis._
Balance +4(1); Bluff +4(4); Climb +4(2); Diplomacy +1(1); Disable Device +6(4); Escape Artist +4(1); Gather Information +1(1); Hide +7(4); Intimidate +2(2); Jump +4(2); Listen +4(4); Move Silently +7(4); Open Lock +4(1); Pick Pocket +6(3), Read Lips +3(1), Search +4(2); Spot +3(3); and Tumble +7(4)

*EQUIPMENT*
Leather Armor, Rapier, Light Crossbow, Dagger x 2, Backpack w/ Quiver (20 bolts), Belt pouch x 3, 50’ String (holds 50 lbs.), 50’ Silk Rope w/ Grappling Hook, Caltrops (2 uses), Sunrod x 2, Tindertwig x 2, Pitons x 5, Small hammer, Thieves’ Tools, Manacles, 5 small stones, Steel mirror, Acid (flask), Signal Whistle, Oil (1 pint flask) x 2, and Flint & steel

*TREASURE*
40 gold pieces
8 silver pieces
5 copper pieces
Golden hoop earring (2gp)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 14, 2002)

*Human cleric*

I mean, if turtle still hasn't any problems.

I'm not familiar with point-buy so i came up with something like this:

STR 10
DEX  8
CON 14
INT 12
WIS 16
CHA 14

Alignment neutral good.

I was thinking about a very naive kind of guy, worshipping a very benevolent god (something like Pelor? the human version of Yondalla?) with healing, good or protection domains.

BTW, Lichtenhart is long and difficult to type (even though is the name of a wonderful character); feel free to call me Mario (that's my real name)


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Ash - Alignment?  Holding off until you guage the group's inclination?  Just curious...   You might want to drop the "retired" thing unless you're finished playing.   As far as that goes you've got no experience, points-wise or otherwise.  If, in character, you wish to introduce yourself as a retired thief, that's certainly acceptable though maybe hard for others to believe.  Up to you, though.

Mario - Looks good so far and you've hit the ability scores just perfect.  Don't worry about turtle since he's prepared to take whatever is left, that being Wizard or Sorcerer.  Go right ahead and add as much as you can at this point ALA Ash's write-up.  I'll start putting together some options for the deities but I see where you're going and that gives me somewhere to start.

Keep editing the original, as need be, but post separately to let me know what's been added roughly, even if it is just a tweak.

Thanks, fellas!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

Got him fixed up. I was going with the retired thing because thats what he was going to call himself. Decided to drop it though.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 15, 2002)

this is turtle...

LN human wizard coming up soon...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 15, 2002)

* Danmor ??? *

1st level Cleric                      Age: 23 years
Neutral Good                         Height: 5' 5"
XP 0/1000                              Weight: 184 lb.

STR 10 (0)
DEX  8 (-1)                          REF -1  
CON 14 (+2)                       FOR +4
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 16 (+3)                        WIL +7
CHA 14 (+2)

HP 10
INIT -1
AC 13 (-1 DEX, +3 studded leather, +1 small shield)

Attacks: +0 morningstar 1d8 x2

Feats: Combat Casting, Iron Will

Sp. Abilities
Healing and Protection domains
Turn Undead 5/day
Spells 3 0-level, 2 1-level, 1 1-level domain

Skills: Concentration +6 (4), Diplomacy +5 (3), Heal +7 (4), Knowledge (Religion) +4 (3), Spellcraft +3 (2)

Equipment ( I considered 170gp for starting gold): Morningstar, Studded leather armor, Small wooden shield, Backpack, Holy Symbol (wooden), Healer's Kit, Spell components pouch, Traveler's outfit, Flint and steel, Bedroll, Winter blanket, Waterskin, Soap (1lb), Trail rations (3 days), Hooded lantern, 3 Oil flasks, Antitoxin vial.

Carried 60 lb = Medium load

Treasure: 14 gp, 10sp, 10 cp

Danmor is the kind of guy everyone wants as a friend. He is quiet, sensitive, discreet, always willing to lend a hand. Though he is naive and inexperienced, since he doesn't know much of the world, he has always a warm smile and a good advice for everyone. He recently left his temple to take his arts where they are more needed.
While he is very religious, he doesn't pass judgement on others neither tries to convert them, but will gladly talk about his religion if asked about.
He is stout but short and a little fat (don't tell him). He's got blond hair and beard, and sky-blue eyes.

(P.S. tell me when I roll a 1 on my English check  )


----------



## turtle (Mar 15, 2002)

Arthael

LN Human Wizard
Level 1
EXP: 0
Gold: ?

S 8 (-1)
D 10 
C 14 (+2)
I 18 (+4)
W 10
Ch 10

HP 6

Fort: +2
Ref: 0
Will: +2

Feats: 
Scribe Scroll
Silent Spell
Combat Casting

Skills: (28 points) 
Concentration: 4 + (Con +2) + (Feat +4) = 10
Spellcraft: 4 + (Int +4) = 8
Knowledge, Arcana: 4 + (Int +4) = 8
Knowledge, Religion: 1 + (Int +4) = 5
Knowledge, Nature: 1 + (Int +4) = 5
Alchemy: 4 + (Int +4) = 8
Craft, Brewing: 4 + (Int +4) = 8
Scry: 4 + (Int +4) = 8
Bonus Languages: Dwarvish, Gnomish

Items:
Spellbook
Satchel or backpack
Pointy Hat
Groovy Robes
Shaving Kit
2 pairs extra undies and socks
Mocassins
Water Skin
X-Bow (masterwork?) w/ n bolts in 
Quiver
Q-Staff (masterwork?)
Basic Spell Ingredients
Fire-starting kit
Sleeping Bag

Familiar: Raven (named Caw) Language: Dwarvish

Spells: 
Level 0: (All Known)

Level 1: Magic Missle (*), Mage Shield, Spider Climb, Expeditious Retreat, Summon Monster I, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike
(* = prepared)


Languages: Common, Draconic, Infernal, Celestial, Elvish, Dwarvish, Gnomish

Arthael is best described as "that guy" at the office. You know the one: the "achievement-oriented self-starter". Arthael is looking to better himself, to achieve his full potential. He is adventuring as a way to gain experience and recognition in the world. He is not arrogant, but has a pretty good idea of his own abilities and faults. 
Arthael has the build of a cycler. He is in good shape but has a slight build and could never be a weight lifter. He is not really worried about the bigger issues of the outside world. He is more interested in his own progress. In his quest for self-actualization Arthael isn't afraid to take opportunities when they come. In other words, if he beats out someone else to an advantage then "that is the way the cookie crumbles". He is not, however, malicious. 
If Arthael loathes anything it is mediocrity and lack of focus. He will be a loyal party member, one who is constantly egging on his comrades to achieve their potential.

For a god I'm thinking Wee Jas or the closest equivalent...


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

Ash, Mario- Looking good!

turtle- So far, so good.  Just add the skills, feats and equipment in a similar format to your fellow players and we'll soon be ready to go onto the next phase.

GWolf- Looks like you might be joining a different game.  No longer interested in playing the fighter in a "normal" game? 

Please, let me know soon so the game is not harmed.


----------



## turtle (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm at work so I don't have the book with me... scribe scroll is free... 

i forget the magic feats availible at level one... i think brew potion... and something else...

any btw yes I was quite surprised and pleased to see so much happen while i was happily sleeping the time away... I guess there was some level of demand for a normal game...

I am excited about this game... I've been coming here (as tleilaxu) since January 2000 (back when it was Eric Noah's unofficial 3e news) and I know MarkCM has been around for quite a while as well...


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *I'm at work so I don't have the book with me... scribe scroll is free...
> 
> i forget the magic feats availible at level one... i think brew potion... and something else...
> 
> ...




I hadn't realized that you had changed your screenname.  Good to have you aboard, tleilaxu/turtle! 

Don't worry about the rest of the character until you're at home and have your books to use, though I'm sure (like most gamers) you'll be thinking up things the rest of your work day...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

Heck, I finished my character at work!  

Good thing I have these boards. What else would I do?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 15, 2002)

Are you saying my poor ol IR isn't a normal game?


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Are you saying my poor ol IR isn't a normal game? *




Are you saying that a normal game doesn't require a normal DM? 

How ya doin' there, Michigan Kid?  I'll try to run a decent game so I don't let down the side! 

Are you going to make the drive to Chicagoland to join us at the Gameday in June?

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?threadid=6285


----------



## turtle (Mar 15, 2002)

How to determine which spells i should have?


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *How to determine which spells i should have? *




Will you be specializing?

Otherwise...

PH pg 54 right hand column "A wizard begins play..."


----------



## turtle (Mar 15, 2002)

Ok... just checking... no specialization for me... 

From now on I'll assume whatever the PHB says is correct...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 15, 2002)

Hi turtle/tleilaxu (a Dune fan?  ). No other Item creation feats available at first level. No problem with metamagic instead.

If you're not firewalled or something, you can check the SRD:
http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html

Last news: edited form above to add spells and presentation


----------



## GWolf (Mar 15, 2002)

*Hope I  am not to late!*

Yes count me in as your human fighter!


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 15, 2002)

here is my note for what i hope to get out of this:

i hope all involved in this game are interested in keeping it going for a while. it is a fact of life that sometimes all of us will be on sabbatical from the net. (and so it should be). but i hope we can conduct this game in a smooth way... that is... if comeone will not be posting for a while (trip, vacation, whatever)... they will tell people.

the main problem with the net is a  lack of accountability. 

maybe that is too harsh... the net is what it is... a shared hallucination. in games i have played in the past online it has often been the case that one person disappears and the rest are left hanging... i hope this doesn't happen. (this has nothing to do with anything so far... just my fears....)

i am in hong kong, and will be active, most likely, at different hours than the rest of you... weekends are not good for postings... i make most of my contributions during work hours (haha)... that is 8pm-4am EST (at least until daylight savings comes again...)

anyway, i look forward to having a fun diversion with the rest of you. my only request is notification of long absences 

(this request cannot always be accomidated and i will probably be the first person to violate my request... har har...)

anyway, don't take anything to seriously....

game on...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd just like to second what tleilaxu said.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 15, 2002)

> I'd just like to second what tleilaxu said.




Me too.

Do you like our characters, Ash?
Would you like to tell us your ideas about yours?

I just can't wait the game to start. I'm very inspired.


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

Well said, tleilaxu/turtle! 

GWolf has now posted to confirm his participation and I'm glad we were able to maintain our four folks for the game.  Jack is still our "go to" guy so if at any point anyone feels overwhelmed or that they have taken on too much, just let us know. Comunication is the key.  If you're going to be away from a computer for more than a day or so, let us know and we'll work out a failsafe position.  The sooner you post this sort of thing (I.E. I'm going to be in Anarctica from the 5th of Bleen through the 11th!...that's "this many" days from now, so I'd like my character to follow along, help out in battles as per usual, and keep studying the Book of Stoopud Feats he acquired from the Phlune-Shapers).  That sort of communication will be invaluable to the game when those situations arise.

Anyhoo, back to GWolf!  We need you to bring your character info up to the level of the rest AKA stats, skills, feats, equipment, etc.  Just check out the three others if something seems vague and use the PH, as that should handle most things.

We're going into a weekend where I will likely be more busy than usual so my normal quick response time might be hindered a bit.  Don't let that worry anyone. 

As something else to do, why don't I ask how everyone feels about a couple of things?  If you could choose, how large would your family be?  How large of a town (nothing over 1000 people for this scenario's starting point)?  Would you like to have all started life in the same town, met while young, or have met after becoming adults?

In another vein, and not specific to your own character (please, we'll get to that in a little bit  ), what is it that you think gets into character's heads that would make them choose a dangerous "life of adventure"?

Just some thoughtful questions...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

*Shade - The Rogue*

Here is a sample backgound for Shade that will answer a few of your questions Mark. This was written for a character in my own game, but it can give you an idea about what I would like for this guy. I have no problem with changing anything or all of it to better fit the setting.

_______________________________________________

Born into a poor family of four, Arim’s father, Gale Dupree, was a hearder of sheep and a skilled woodsman. His brother, Darren, was only a year older than Arim. The two brothers were raised to take over the farm when they grew older. They were taught how to raise sheep and how to hunt for food.

Unfortunatly, neither boy was happy with such a boring future. The village of Willowbrook was only a few miles down the road, and there was plenty to do there. When the boys got their chores done, they would go to the village and try to find a bit of excitement.

When Arim was fifteen he fell in with a bad group. Two other boys, about their same age, were known trouble makers. They taught Arim and Darren how to steal to get what they wanted. Starting as a fun and daring sport, it soon became a bit more serious. They began breaking into houses and shops and taking more expensive things than pies and apples.

When he was nineteen, the boys were caught. All of them managed to get away except for Arim. He was publicly whipped and spent a month in jail. When he finally got back home, his life was made miserable. His father double his chores, and the only freedom he got to enjoy was in the woods near his home or when he could sneak off to Willowbrook.

About a six months ago, the first of a number of hobgoblins came into the area. They began attacking farms and steeling livestock. Soon the village began to orginize it’s militia. Wanting to join the guard, Arim was made to stay and work on the farm while Darren was allowed to go. About a month after leaving, Darren was killed in an ambush. From that point on, the hobgoblin attacks started becoming worse. 

While able to narrowly escape, the Dupree family’s house was burned and their farm destroyed. They moved to Willowbrook where Angela, Arim’s mother, is working at the temple to feed others who have suffered a similar fate. Gale is learning to be a carpenter and is working on the town’s defenses. He can’t be a member of the guard because of an injured knee he received from stepping in a hole. He is also working on the village’s communal farm and the family is staying in the Weary Eye Inn.

Arim has joined the guard and has recently been going out on scouting patrols. The patrols hunt down and kill any hobgoblins that happen to be traveling in small numbers. He has gained a reputation of being a talented warrior and being very quiet as he stalks his querry. This, along with a recently acquired dark sense of humor, has earned him the nickname Shade, by his peers.


As you can tell from my background, I may multiclass into a Ranger at 2nd level. By 3rd level, he'll be duel-wielding two  Finessed short swords and be kicking goblinoid butt!  

I think it would be easy to say he met the other characters while on patrol. Maybe they were all asigned militia duty together. *shrugs* Course, he grew up near the town so maybe he has known them since he was young.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 15, 2002)

> If you could choose, how large would your family be?




Small, maybe only mother and father, or maybe he could be orphan, and lived with his beloved grandmother till he became a disciple at the temple or monastery or something. He could even be an abandoned child adopted by the priests.



> How large of a town ?




Large enough for a temple (or monastery or something), but not too large.




> Would you like to have all started life in the same town, met while young, or have met after becoming adults?




Maybe met while young, or childhood friends that parted because of duties, but sometimes meet again?



> what is it that you think gets into character's heads that would make them choose a dangerous "life of adventure"?




Curiosity, wish to better serve God's Will, wish to help people in need.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 15, 2002)

Mark - I'm sorry I didn't see this thread, and your great-sounding offer, earlier.  

I would really like to play a human paladin in your home-world, if your game needs the services of one.

His decription and background is here. 

Let me know if you would like him to join at any point in your adventure. I know it's full up now, but i figured you never know, especially considering the ephemerality of communication on the internet.
You KNOW I'll be here for the long haul, and I can come in riding on a high horse .. literally!  to fill in if you guys have need of another body.


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

I'll keep you on the "short list", Reaper.

You know how things go...sometimes things crop up in people's lives that precludes them from comtinuing a game, so you never know.  Thanks for the notice!


----------



## GWolf (Mar 15, 2002)

*My Character!*

Stat block time!

*Zulfur, M Human Fighter1  CR 1;* Size:M Type Humanoid; HD (1d10); hp 10; Init +4 (+4 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 30'; AC 16 (flatfooted 12, touch 14), Dagger +1 0'/P (1d4 19-20/x2 Neither T ) or Dagger (Thrown) +5 10'/P (1d4 19-20/x2 Neither T ) or *Longbow (Composite) +5 110'/P (1d8 20/x3 Both M ) or Rapier +1 0'/P (1d6 18-20/x2 Neither M ) or ; SA: ; Vision: Normal AL: NG; Sv: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will -1; Str 10, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 9, Wis 9, Cha 9

*Skills and Feats:* Move Silently +6, Ride +8; Armor Proficiency (Heavy),Armor Proficiency (Light),Armor Proficiency (Medium),Martial Weapon Proficiency,Point Blank Shot,Precise Shot,Rapid Shot,Shield Proficiency,Simple Weapon Proficiency 
*Possessions:*   200 Arrows,  10 Daggers,  1 Leather Armor,  
1 Longbow (Composite),  1 Rapier,


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

Darn. We have no front line fighter.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 15, 2002)

*So?*

Let's use the hide behind objects for half cover and shoot things far away before they get near us. Nice Idea huh? I do have 10 daggers and a Rapier.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 15, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Darn. We have no front line fighter. *




We only have to survive first level. If Shade takes a level of ranger and Zulfur Weapon Finess at level 2, we should be just fine.... maybe


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 15, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We only have to survive first level. If Shade takes a level of ranger and Zulfur Weapon Finess at level 2, we should be just fine.... maybe *




Don't count on Shade being too much of a front line guy. After 2nd level, its back to Rogue until he can become a Shadowdancer or something. *shrugs* 

Mark, assuming you make PRCs available, are you just using the ones in the DMG or others?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 15, 2002)

I wish I could.
  I'd like to come to the ENWorld Gameday.

  I can't, unfortunately.

  I hope it's a great time for all of you, though.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## turtle (Mar 16, 2002)

if i'm adding correctly your fighter is only using 23 points... you should have five more... (you could boost your str or con to 14 and 11?) ... unless i've misadded somewhere...


----------



## turtle (Mar 16, 2002)

I see Arthael as the youngest of five children. 

His eldest sister married some noble and leads a highly respectable life. "The ball was absolutely faaaabulous darling..." {Chr 16, LE}

His eldest brother is a successful merchant. "I'm telling you Arthael, silks is where it's at. I could set you up doing business down in N_____ with one of my associates. What, you gonna be poor your whole life? You gotta get up and do something with yourself. Forget this magic nonsense..." {Int 11, Chr 15, N}

His next brother got accepted to some military academy or other and is serving as an officer. This brother used to pick on Arthael all the time.  Hey little guy... come'er  (gives a noogie to Arthael) {Str 16, LN}

His last sister as joined the orders of some religion and is living as a nun of some sort. This is the only sibling that Arthael actually got along with. {Wis 15, NG}

Arthael probably grew up in a good sized town (say 1000) with good schools, a professional guard, enough nobles to have "society" and temples to several different gods.

Arthael won't know anyone else, if that's fine.

As for motivation for adventure: Ennui, Ambition, Idealism, Necessity


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 16, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Mark, assuming you make PRCs available, are you just using the ones in the DMG or others? *




By now, you ought to know better than to ask that.


----------



## turtle (Mar 16, 2002)

anyway... all three of you will have to share the frontline duties... -I- will not be engaging in melee under any circumstances...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 16, 2002)

GWolf, turtle is right about your stats. Would you like something like this: STR 14, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 8?

Just a suggestion, not a _Suggestion_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 16, 2002)

BTW, Mark, I've seen several interpretations of the power granted by the healing domain. Since you are not a "house  rule guy" I suppose you'll run it as a straight +1 HP on every healing spell, up to the maximum of +5 per level of the spell, right? I don't mind if some people say it's weak, I just wanted to make it clear. 

If you can tell me something about our homeland language and name's fashion, I'll find a fine name for my character.

Turtle: Arthael's familiar?


----------



## turtle (Mar 16, 2002)

i dunno about the familiar...

mark... how do you treat familiars? player controlled, dm controlled, block of stats?


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *BTW, Mark, I've seen several interpretations of the power granted by the healing domain. Since you are not a "house  rule guy" I suppose you'll run it as a straight +1 HP on every healing spell, up to the maximum of +5 per level of the spell, right? I don't mind if some people say it's weak, I just wanted to make it clear.
> 
> If you can tell me something about our homeland language and name's fashion, I'll find a fine name for my character.
> 
> Turtle: Arthael's familiar? *




Healing domain only limits Cure light to +5 max.  Moderate is at +10 max, Serious +15 max and Critical +20 PHB second printing has that as the situation.

Name as you like and try not to use something associated with a known quantity, I.E. No Wizards named Gandalf, etc. 

Ah, yes, the familiar...


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *i dunno about the familiar...
> 
> mark... how do you treat familiars? player controlled, dm controlled, block of stats? *




Feel free to govern the intentions of the familiar as expressed through your empathic relationship and I'll only step in when something is suggested that just isn't going to happen.  I'm sure that would be rare since it is your loyal companion and will remain as such unless you do something to change that relationship.


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Mark, assuming you make PRCs available, are you just using the ones in the DMG or others? *




Never assume... 



			
				Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *By now, you ought to know better than to ask that. *




Well, said but allow me to elaborate so it expresses my own impressions of how best to implement Prestige Classes in a campaign. 

DMG only doesn't preclude me from introducing things that are not in the DMG, it only excludes the expectation of anything beyond the DMG as far as the players are concerned. 

OK, that's a little harsh sounding, isn't it?  Let's put it this way.  The prerequisites of a Prestige class are not something I suggest that a player strives to eventually meet.  Rather, a player should build their character within the game as best suits their situation within the game.  If or when an opportunity for the character to gain access to a prestige class comes up within the game, it will be presented as a choice for the character within the game and the character will have to make a choice based on their situation.  

If the player, and not the character, becomes the focus of the game for the player, they will likely be missing opportunities left and right, including (possibly) Presitige class opportunities.  If I see a character moving in a certain direction because of the choices they are making, I am much more likely to create a prestige class that is balanced for the campaign and present it as a choice within the game for the character than to hand one to the player and work out the meta-reasoning behind why it would be a good choice for the player.  Make sense?


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I wish I could.
> I'd like to come to the ENWorld Gameday.
> 
> I can't, unfortunately.
> ...




Sorry to hear that.  It's still a while away.  Maybe things will change by that time.  

Never say "never" and don't wear the "can't"s pants! 

I know that Edena wouldn't appreciate that  attittude...


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: My Character!*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *Stat block time!
> 
> Zulfur, M Human Fighter1  CR 1; Size:M Type Humanoid; HD (1d10); hp 10; Init +4 (+4 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd Walk 30'; AC 16 (flatfooted 12, touch 14), Dagger +1 0'/P (1d4 19-20/x2 Neither T ) or Dagger (Thrown) +5 10'/P (1d4 19-20/x2 Neither T ) or *Longbow (Composite) +5 110'/P (1d8 20/x3 Both M ) or Rapier +1 0'/P (1d6 18-20/x2 Neither M ) or ; SA: ; Vision: Normal AL: NG; Sv: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will -1; Str 10, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 9, Wis 9, Cha 9
> 
> ...






			
				turtle said:
			
		

> *if i'm adding correctly your fighter is only using 23 points... you should have five more... (you could boost your str or con to 14 and 11?) ... unless i've misadded somewhere... *






			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *GWolf, turtle is right about your stats. Would you like something like this: STR 14, DEX 18, CON 12, INT 10, WIS 8, CHA 8?
> 
> Just a suggestion, not a Suggestion  *




Yupper, GWolf!  Gotta make some adjustments to that there character unless you really wish to cheat yourself of some points, my friend...


----------



## turtle (Mar 17, 2002)

mark- do we have a time when we can start using these characters to roleplay and get something started? any problems with my character? (i just have to decide on a familiar...)


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *mark- do we have a time when we can start using these characters to roleplay and get something started? any problems with my character? (i just have to decide on a familiar...) *




As soon as all of the characters are finished, we'll post them in a thread in the Rogues Gallery, then we'll get stated.  Early next week sometime, I guess.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 17, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, said but allow me to elaborate so it expresses my own impressions of how best to implement Prestige Classes in a campaign.
> 
> DMG only doesn't preclude me .....etc etc.  Make sense?  *




Makes perfect sense and I like what I'm hearing. I think thats how they were intended to be used anyway.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 17, 2002)

*Got a name!*

I think I'll go with Danmor Sundrop.

I got my "family" name from the priests that adopted me. It's always difficult to deal with an abandoned child, so they chose a name that would make me feel special. 

Nevermind, you can call me Dan.  

Mark, do you think my ethos should include celibacy?

That, and I thought about another hook to adventure: pilgrimage.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Got a name!*



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I think I'll go with Danmor Sundrop.
> *




 Down in the south we have a drink called Sundrop.

It's kinda like calling you Danmor Pepsi or Danmor Mountaindew.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 17, 2002)

Ehhmm, I'm in Italy I couldn't know  

OK, I'll come with something else

Danmor Pepsi......ROFL


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

Ithink I will keep my stats low.


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2002)

It looks like GWolf's other game is going to demand a lot of his time.  Let's move Jack up into the Fighter slot so we can get more EN Boarders playing.  I've had the chance to chat with GWolf about this, and it's all good.  

Jack- Please set up a Fighter character for the game and we'll finish out the creation process and get started! 

Thanks, all!


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 17, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Jack- Please set up a Fighter character for the game and we'll finish out the creation process and get started! *




Mark, I replied to your email...  I'll have him ready tomorrow morning.

Just so I've got the rules straight:  28 point buy.  Core Rulebooks Only.  Human, 1/2 elf, Dwarf or Gnome.  No Evil or Chaotic.  Maximum 1st level cash.

Did I forget anything?

For a start...

*Jack Haggerty,* LN Human Fighter

Str: 14
Dex: 14
Con: 13
Int: 12
Wis: 10
Cha: 13

The son of a smith, Jack spent three years in the local militia, and five years in the service of the Lord's army.  After the latest military campaign, he's fulfilled his conscription contract.  Paid off and released from service, for now at least, he's traveling home before looking for new employment.

That's the quick and dirty version, there'll be more tomorrow.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 17, 2002)

It didn't take as long as I thought...

Here's his stat block:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Jack Haggerty:* Male Human Fighter 1; CR 1; Medium-sized humanoid; HD 1d10+1; hp 11; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 17 (+2 Dex, +3 armor, +2 shield); Atk +3 melee (1d10+2 19-20/x2, bastard sword), +3 melee (1d4+2 19-20/x2, dagger), +3 ranged (1d8 x3, longbow); AL LN; SV Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +0; 

Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 13.

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Skills: Craft (armorsmithing) +5/4, Craft (bowmaking) +3/2, Craft (weaponsmithing) +5/4, Handle Animal +3/2, Ride +6/4. 

Feats: Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Power Attack.

Possessions: Explorer's outfit, Belt pouch, Dagger, Bastard sword, Shortbow, Arrows (20), Studded leather armor, Large wooden shield; (54#)
Riding horse, Riding Saddle, Bit & bridle, Saddlebags;
Bedroll,  Winter blanket, Cold weather outfit, Whetstone, Flint & steel, Hooded Lantern, Oil (8 pints), Waterskins (2), Trail Rations (2 weeks);
6 gp, 5 sp, 8 cp.

Encumbrance: Light 58#, Medium 116#, Heavy 230#.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A more detailed history and such is forthcoming.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 17, 2002)

Goodbye GWolf, and good gaming!

Welcome Jack! I'm happy you found a place, I was feeling guilty.

To apologize, I could give you 30 gp, if you think you'll need them. Mark will let us pool money.
EDIT- I REALLY WISH I COULD TYPE FASTER; IF YOU HAVE FINISHED, JACK, NEVERMIND-

Can anyone help me with the name? I was looking for something with the sun, because he was found at sunrise, but everything I come up with sounds rather stupid.

Otherwise, if you think it's a silly idea, just tell me, and I'll drop it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 18, 2002)

try something with 'sol' instead of sun.

Maybe Solimon or ??


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 18, 2002)

Interesting developments... anyway I have been making alterations to my character by editing the original post...


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 18, 2002)

Solimon... is that one of the new pokemons? har har


----------



## turtle (Mar 18, 2002)

Arthael has a diverse interest in magic. His short term interest is in summoning and transmutation spells. He hopes to increase his knowledge in these areas. He is also interested in Linguistics and will be studying language texts in addition to his magical studies. One of Arthael's long term goals is the construction of Golems. Another is the construction of magical objects to increase his intelligence... He also hopes to use summoning and divination to contract Lawful outsiders for knowledge and power. 

Arthael has several possible motivations for adventuring with this particular group (dm's discretion). He could be hiring out his services in order to make money to buy scrolls. He could hear about something of interest to him and join up freely. 

Arthael is hoping to uncover some magical items to study and will be interested in any plot lines involving the discovery of such. 

Arthael's most immediate priority is to learn how to cast "Identify", "Grease", and a few more level 1 spells...


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2002)

I hope you'll forgive some of the liberties I've taken with the suggested backgrounds you have constructed.  In some cases, I had to scale back the experiences you added, in others, I rewrote history. 

I've tried to begin the game by including a good helping of character background as I think will further the game, some narrative to give the flavor of the game, and finally, a few hooks to get you started (some subtle and some flagrant).  I'll filter more background for the characters (some yours, some mine), more world source material, and more hooks as we continue.  Feel free to make what choices you will make.  Greet one another as possible.  Hopefully you'll enjoy reading and writing as much as I have. 

*edit* Don't forget, please, to review the posting guidelines I suggested earlier in this thread.  The link below will take you to the actual game thread. Thanks, gang!  *end edit* 

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7375


----------



## turtle (Mar 18, 2002)

all's well here... *dives in*


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2002)

I've also added a new thread for Darkness and Light Meta Discussion.  It will help keep the characters up to date and alleviate unnecessary tangental discussion about D&L from "invading" the actual game thread. 

It can be found here-

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7383

Ash, Jack, Mario (Lichtenhart) and turtle, please add your stat blocks, physical descriptions and personality make-ups to the Meta thread.  Thanks, gang! 

Once the four characters have been added to that thread, we can ask a moderator to close this one down...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 18, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Goodbye GWolf, and good gaming!
> 
> Welcome Jack! I'm happy you found a place, I was feeling guilty.
> 
> ...




If it's not too late, Mark, I'll use his 30 gp to upgrade my shortbow to a longbow...  And that would leave me with 6gp, 5sp, and 8cp.

For a name, you couls try "{First Name} Sundance"...  Kind of like Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If it's not too late, Mark, I'll use his 30 gp to upgrade my shortbow to a longbow...  And that would leave me with 6gp, 5sp, and 8cp.
> 
> For a name, you couls try "{First Name} Sundance"...  Kind of like Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. *




No problem, JH.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 18, 2002)

Does my name really matter anymore, Mark? 

BTW, wonderful beginning!


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Does my name really matter anymore, Mark?
> 
> BTW, wonderful beginning!  *




Thanks! Heh heh.  You fellas were having so much fun joking about the various name possibilities I couldn't resist joining and working it into the story.   I hope that wasn't a no-no...

turtle- Could rename this thread (by editing the first post) to something like "Moderators: Please close this thread.  I'd hate to have this popping up every so often and confusing things on the boards now that our Meta thread contains our vital information. (Thanks)


----------



## Darkness (Mar 19, 2002)

Since the originator of this thread has "scheduled it for demolition," I will close it down now. turtle, should you have changed your mind, e-mail me.


----------

